# Zombie Tank!



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

GloFish Electric Green Tetra

Someone posted about making a Zombie theme in the link above. It got me thinking, and I may do a Haunted Cemetary Theme. But I can't figure what size tank to do. Someone also posted they look like White Skirts, which is what they look like. 

Plants (Hopefully!):
Downoi
African Water Fern
Dwarf and Regular Hairgrass
Red Lotus (Maybe?)
Red Root Floaters (Maybe?)
Fissidens fontanus or Taiwan Moss or Java Moss on the rock "gravestones"


*I am thinking:*
GloFish Tetras I have 2! (Getting 3 more atleast!)
Glass Catfish (5 Minimum)


*And/Or hopefully....*
Solid White or Red Betta
Glass Bloodfin Tetras (5 Minimum)
Indian Glass Fish (Unpainted and 5 Minimum)
Blind Cave Tetras (5 Minimum?)
Albino Cory Catfish or Albino and Regular Kuhli Loaches (5 Minimum for each)


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I would think a 29+ would be good, give the tetras room to school and I think its that or like a 50 that is the minimum recomended for glass cats..


I am sorry.. I feel as if I may have had a part in this


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> I would think a 29+ would be good, give the tetras room to school and I think its that or like a 50 that is the minimum recomended for glass cats..
> 
> 
> I am sorry.. I feel as if I may have had a part in this


I have read 20-30 gallons for glass cats and the same for the White Skirt Tetras.

 Either way it is going to take me a while to set up.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I expect photos!!!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> I expect photos!!!


lol I defiantly will get photos. This is my first theme tank.

You think a 29 gallon or 40 gallon would work?


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

29 would work, 40B (for sale at petco right now!!) would give you and the fish more room to create it 

Ooooohhh I even have a awesom root cluster that would work great as like a dead tree!! Bauxite.... thats not to far?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> 29 would work, 40B (for sale at petco right now!!) would give you and the fish more room to create it
> 
> Ooooohhh I even have a awesom root cluster that would work great as like a dead tree!! Bauxite.... thats not to far?


I know that is why posted the question. ;D

Your in Bentonville that is like 4 hours away. My family and I had to travel past Bentonville to Missouri to get a dog. Do you have pictures of it?

Oooh forgot to mention. Going to LFS to look and price.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

+1 on the 29 or larger. 
One thing remains to be found out about the new fish. Skirted Tetras are quite often fin nippers. Glass cats won't tolerate much of that.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> +1 on the 29 or larger.
> One thing remains to be found out about the new fish. Skirted Tetras are quite often fin nippers. Glass cats won't tolerate much of that.


Well, I am still in the planning stages of it. I was also thinking Glass fish and Glass Bloodfin Tetras. But not sure.


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

I do, will have to find the photo lol.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

NWA-Planted said:


> I do, will have to find the photo lol.


Okay.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Since I may be responsible for the initial suggestion(and I like the idea) I will do some looking on the web to find some cool "artifacts" that would lend to the theme but be "fish friendly" because deep down I would like to do this myself but I know I would tire of it all too soon(I'm a naturalist at heart).. also I'm in Canada so getting glo-tetras anytime soon is not likely.


Aaron.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

williamsonaaron said:


> Since I may be responsible for the initial suggestion(and I like the idea) I will do some looking on the web to find some cool "artifacts" that would lend to the theme but be "fish friendly" because deep down I would like to do this myself but I know I would tire of it all too soon(I'm a naturalist at heart).. also I'm in Canada so getting glo-tetras anytime soon is not likely.
> 
> 
> Aaron.


That is what I have been doing. 

I am thinking, using live aquarium, overgrown haunted cemetery with the GloFish Tetras, since they look Radioactive Zombies. Substrate is black sand with Blue LEDs to create a Moonlight effect. A picture background of the Moon with either a haunted house, Mausoleum, or a church. 
This is my FIRST theme tank. I love horror movies and stories. I also have never really liked tetras before these.

There is a Zombie Pleco! O.O L070 Pleco. I kinda want it to go with the whole Zombie theme. lmao


----------



## NWA-Planted (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/general-planted-tank-discussion/157515-doomed-myself.html

Here is a link to the thread with all the wood, it would be a piece off the super root stump as I call it


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> That is what I have been doing.
> 
> I am thinking, using live aquarium, overgrown haunted cemetery with the GloFish Tetras, since they look Radioactive Zombies. Substrate is black sand with Blue LEDs to create a Moonlight effect. A picture background of the Moon with either a haunted house, Mausoleum, or a church.
> This is my FIRST theme tank. I love horror movies and stories. I also have never really liked tetras before these.
> ...


I wonder how those glo-tetras would look under a black light????


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

williamsonaaron said:


> I wonder how those glo-tetras would look under a black light????


IDK. Probably better than the Danios. ;D

There is a GloFish Kit, made by tetra. It has blue LEDs and the Danios look wonderful under the lights. 

I don't know what light I want to use. Either the Blue LEDs, or the Black Light. Hmmm....


----------



## sisserydoo (Dec 30, 2011)

I joined the forum just to say this is the cutest idea ever!
I can't wait to see how it turns out...good luck


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

sisserydoo said:


> I joined the forum just to say this is the cutest idea ever!
> I can't wait to see how it turns out...good luck


Thank you for the luck! I may need it. Still deciding on what size tank I want to do.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Thank you for the luck! I may need it. Still deciding on what size tank I want to do.



The smaller the tank the bigger the fish will appear....

The bigger the tank the bigger the possibilities for mayhem....

I haven't heard any suggestions for creepy looking plants yet.... I bet a red lotus in bloom would look SICK.....obviously java moss can give a spiderwebby neglected(in a good way) look. oh one of those creepy trees where you use driftwood for the trunk/branches and moss for the leaves right in the middle of the cemetary... HMMMMMM anyway to create a circular full moon in the background behind the aformentioned tree... 

Damn I'm about to do up a 120 gallon tank and I have no ideas for it and yet I can't stop with ideas for this zombie tank lol....


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

williamsonaaron said:


> I haven't heard any suggestions for creepy looking plants yet.... I bet a red lotus in bloom would look SICK.....obviously java moss can give a spiderwebby neglected(in a good way) look. oh one of those creepy trees where you use driftwood for the trunk/branches and moss for the leaves right in the middle of the cemetary... HMMMMMM anyway to create a circular full moon in the background behind the aformentioned tree...


Looking for pieces currently for the "dead" tree. For plants I was thinking Downoi, African Water Fern, Dwarf Hairgrass, and Fissidens fontanus or Taiwan Moss or Java Moss on the rock "gravestones". Mostly to give an overgrown and abandoned look. Although a red lotus does sound nices.

Marina Micro LED Light in blue would create an awesome moon. I was going to do LED lights or blue actinic lights to create a moon glow effect.

Something to this effect.








OR


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

Those pics do look like good inspiration.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

williamsonaaron said:


> Those pics do look like good inspiration.


That is what I thought.

My artistic side is coming out for this tank. Forgot to mention. I saw a 38 gallon and I fell in love with it. I may do the 38 gallon, not sure. And Petco was out of 40 gallon breeder tanks.


----------



## williamsonaaron (Jan 27, 2010)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> That is what I thought.
> 
> My artistic side is coming out for this tank. Forgot to mention. I saw a 38 gallon and I fell in love with it. I may do the 38 gallon, not sure. And Petco was out of 40 gallon breeder tanks.



How is it possible to have 1.1 horses or 0.2 bearded dragons?

Or is this some type of counting mechanism I am unfamiliar with.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

williamsonaaron said:


> How is it possible to have 1.1 horses or 0.2 bearded dragons?
> 
> Or is this some type of counting mechanism I am unfamiliar with.


Counting Mechanism. A lot of reptile, and rodent people use. lol

0.1=1 Female
1.0=1 Male
0.0.1=1 Unknown Gender

0.2 Bearded Dragons=2 Female Bearded Dragons
1.1 Horses= 1 Male and 1 Female Horse


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Also forgot to mention. I was thinking Red Root Floaters in the tank with everything. But I don't know. I still don't what size tank to do. Does anyone else think a 40 gallon breeder would look nice as a Zombie tank? IMO I think it will.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Saw another 38 gallon. And I really like it. Would that be fine for the fish I want to put in the Zombie tank?

Correction it is a 37 gallon. My local Petco and a LPS has this with a stand, heater, and everything for about 180 to 200 dollars.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

I have the 10g version of it. The LED is useless for growing plants and barely seemed to light up the whole tank. I donèt know if the 37g will have a bigger brighter LED unit but if it is simply scaled up from the 10g I wouldnèt bother.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

epiphany said:


> I have the 10g version of it. The LED is useless for growing plants and barely seemed to light up the whole tank. I donèt know if the 37g will have a bigger brighter LED unit but if it is simply scaled up from the 10g I wouldnèt bother.


I'm not going to use the top, I looked at it. It did look useless. I am just going to use the pump, heater, the tank, and stand. I like weird things, and the 37 gallon seems odd to me. But I may do a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

If it's like the 10g I got you'll probably want to replace the heater as well, as it's not temperature controlled it's just low-high. So if you won't be using the top or heater you could probably get a better deal sourcing it yourself. I don't know what stand prices are like where you live, but if you got a stand for $100, the tank for $50 or so. The filter it comes with is a penguin 200 which isn't really an amazing filter by any means. It uses cartridges rather than letting you choose what media to put in and runs 170gph. So You would likely want to add another filter to the tank anyway, or just replace it with one better filter.


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

A 40 breeder will give you a much better footprint to make a neglected graveyard in. The 37 is very tall and narrow.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay thanks to both of you!


I am trying some new things on this tank. Well, new to me. How does this sound?

40 Gallon Breeder
Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil
Black Sand Cap

Not sure on the heater or filtration. Maybe a Eheim Canister and Hydor External Heater?


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

That's a much better tank for what you want, the 37g tank would have a 30"x12" footprint where the 40b is 36"x18", so you have way more space to scape with and I don't see a graveyard scape needing much height. I have no experience with canisters or external heaters so I'll let someone else help you with that.


----------



## jeff721 (Feb 4, 2011)

I have glass catfish, nice and happy in my 55gal. I think the key is good flow under the water, lots of oxygen, and live/frozen food (bloodworms, blackworms, daphnia). These foods don't have to be every day, but mine don't come to the surface to feed, so if you use flake food, make sure to crush it a little and shake it under the surface to get it to sink. Frequent water changes are a must with these fish. 

The 40gal should be a great tank. It will be cool to get the depth to the "graveyard".

If you go the miracle grow route, be sure to sift it like crazy and add the black sand before adding water. I have had success with less than an inch of MG under about two inches of sand in my latest tank.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

This is an awesome idea, subscribed.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Saw a 40 gallon breeder at Petsmart, just plain. I fell in love with it. So I am defiantly going to try and do a 40 gallon breeder.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

as far as decor goes, shop e-bay for halloween decorations. doesn't matter if they are for a tank or not, you can clear coat those suckers to make them waterproof. that's what the knuckleheads at ATM do an it doesn't hurt the marine or fw fish. just a thought....


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> as far as decor goes, shop e-bay for halloween decorations. doesn't matter if they are for a tank or not, you can clear coat those suckers to make them waterproof. that's what the knuckleheads at ATM do an it doesn't hurt the marine or fw fish. just a thought....


That is what I was thinking. But what do I seal it will?


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> That is what I was thinking. But what do I seal it will?


i think they use a spray on acrylic. they mentioned it on an episode once. the guy was using a spray can on records and stuff for the jukebox tank.

i would bet that if you know anyone who owns/works at a body shop, the clear coat on cars is probably pretty darned close. i just fix 'em, don't paint them, but i have friends who do and i will ask them what the one's they use consist of.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> i think they use a spray on acrylic. they mentioned it on an episode once. the guy was using a spray can on records and stuff for the jukebox tank.
> 
> i would bet that if you know anyone who owns/works at a body shop, the clear coat on cars is probably pretty darned close. i just fix 'em, don't paint them, but i have friends who do and i will ask them what the one's they use consist of.


Okay thank you!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey, does anyone know if I could keep in a Platinum angel in a 40B with Glass Cats? They look kinda ghostly to me.


----------



## im2smart4u (Dec 7, 2010)

I wouldn't put an angel in a 40b. A full grown angel is a fairly tall fish, and a 40 breeder is only 16 inches deep. By the time you calculate in your substrate depth and water level, you are looking at about 12-13 inches of water. A full grown angelfish can get 6" tall, not including fins. Depending on fin type, they can get over 10", with some supposedly reaching as high as 15". I am not a fan of putting a fish in water of height that is less than the fish can be tall.

It can work, since breeders commonly keep a pair in 20 gallon tall tanks, which are also only 16" deep. They are usually bare bottom tanks, though, and the fish always look cramped to me. I have asked someone this same question before, and they recommended a tank height of at least 18".


----------



## Nubster (Aug 9, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Saw a 40 gallon breeder at Petsmart, just plain. I fell in love with it. So I am defiantly going to try and do a 40 gallon breeder.


Go to Petco. The 40B tank are on sale for $40 until the 21st...just incase you didn't know that. Otherwise, they are pretty expensive tanks to buy new.


----------



## CrazyCatPeekin (Aug 15, 2011)

I LOVE this idea! Subscribed!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

im2smart4u said:


> I wouldn't put an angel in a 40b. A full grown angel is a fairly tall fish, and a 40 breeder is only 16 inches deep. By the time you calculate in your substrate depth and water level, you are looking at about 12-13 inches of water. A full grown angelfish can get 6" tall, not including fins. Depending on fin type, they can get over 10", with some supposedly reaching as high as 15". I am not a fan of putting a fish in water of height that is less than the fish can be tall.
> 
> It can work, since breeders commonly keep a pair in 20 gallon tall tanks, which are also only 16" deep. They are usually bare bottom tanks, though, and the fish always look cramped to me. I have asked someone this same question before, and they recommended a tank height of at least 18".


Okay thank you. I won't go with an angel then.



Nubster said:


> Go to Petco. The 40B tank are on sale for $40 until the 21st...just incase you didn't know that. Otherwise, they are pretty expensive tanks to buy new.


I know. But none of the Petcos near me have one right now. And I wanted to look at just the tank to get an idea.



CrazyCatPeekin said:


> I LOVE this idea! Subscribed!


Thank you!


----------



## monkeyfish (Jul 5, 2010)

What about getting a black background and sticking those glow in the dark stars and moon decals on it? You know, kids put them on their bedroom ceilings.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

monkeyfish said:


> What about getting a black background and sticking those glow in the dark stars and moon decals on it? You know, kids put them on their bedroom ceilings.


That could work. Ooh or a custom background with glow in the dark paint specks. Hmmmm...I like it.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

Blind Cave Tetra.


----------



## KH2PO4 (Jul 18, 2009)

KH2PO4 said:


> Blind Cave Tetra.


Ah, no more, it grows too big.


----------



## bastage (Dec 21, 2011)

Given the theme check out thrift stores & what not for Halloween decorations.. You should be able to find a Styrofoam RIP tombstone for the back. Just seal it & clue it in then you get a 3s background for less then 10 bucks. This thought crossed my mind yesterday when I came across 2 of these tombstones yesterday right after I found an 8 gallon seaclear hex.


----------



## Storm (Aug 7, 2011)

TheJadeShrimp said:


> Well, I am still in the planning stages of it. I was also thinking Glass fish and Glass Bloodfin Tetras. But not sure.


Look for blind cave tetras:










Definitely zombie-like!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey thanks for the recommendation on the Blind Cave Tetras. I read they only get 3 to 5 inches. How many should I do?


----------



## amcoffeegirl (May 26, 2009)

Blind cave tetras are very odd looking and would be a must have in a zombie tank. i would pry add some albino cories or kulis so it looks like worms in the grave yard. lol. or albino bristlenose.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

amcoffeegirl said:


> Blind cave tetras are very odd looking and would be a must have in a zombie tank. i would pry add some albino cories or kulis so it looks like worms in the grave yard. lol. or albino bristlenose.


I was also thinking about this. I just didn't know what to go with.

Kuhli Loaches seem to look more "worm like. But can I get albino ones? May get some Albino Cory Cats.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

I found them


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow....$10 a pop?? they're cool, but not THAT cool....lol


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Dang! $10 is high! I picked up two for 7.99 each. I am planning on getting more. But my LPS had a Long Finned one I just had to have.


----------



## SlammedDC2 (Jun 4, 2011)

It's the first I've seen of them and remembered this thread so I thought I would snap some pics to prove their existance.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Here are some pictures of mine. Sorry for the flash in the picture.

A picture of the two and a couple of pictures on my long finned baby.


----------



## epiphany (Oct 8, 2011)

Any progress on the tank?


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

epiphany said:


> Any progress on the tank?


No. I still need to get the tank itself and the piece of wood from NWA-Planted. I have the sand though, but no one is selling Miracle Gro Organic Potting Soil here just yet. This tank may take a while.


----------



## Eldachleich (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm jealous.
I wanted to set up a "Weeping Angel" tank for years now.
If you don't know what weeping angels are, they are statues of weeping angels that inhabit graveyards around the world. They come to life when you aren't looking and kill you.
Creepy things.
I wanted to do a graveyard centered around a weeping angel and some tree's. I'm very jealous of this tank. In can't wait to see how it turns out, and maybe top it one day lol..


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

You should do the weeping angel. It would be cool if one done each part of the cemetery. The cathedral, the weeping angel, the dead tree, the mausoleum, etc.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Okay. Well change of plans I will be doing the Zombie Tank in a 29 Gallon. I have looked at my 29 gallon for some time now and I think it would also work. I am taking my 5 gallon down, but not my bowl.


----------



## python (Mar 21, 2007)

I like your idea for blind cave fish. They would look like little zombies with no eyes.


----------



## Growerguy (Feb 12, 2008)

I am a Zombie fanatic! Definitely watching this thread!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

I picked up slate rocks at the LFS. One is a rectangle, and the other two are square. They are the first three gravestones/ headstones for the Zombie Tank! Picture below of them. :bounce: Keep an eye out, build thread to come soon. :icon_wink


----------



## shinycard255 (Sep 15, 2011)

Yes, keep us posted by posting the link to the build thread. 

I've been eyeing this thread ever since it came up on the site and want to see your "adventures" with the tank


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

shinycard255 said:


> Yes, keep us posted by posting the link to the build thread.
> 
> I've been eyeing this thread ever since it came up on the site and want to see your "adventures" with the tank


I will. I will post a link on the first post and the latest post. When I get it set up. Right now I am looking for a stand/table, and I need to get some Miracle Gro and the lights. I have two plants so far, the tank, the piece of wood, the 3 rocks, and black sand.

Here is the piece of wood I got from NWA-Planted compared to a 10 gallon. I love this piece!!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Just picked up miracle gro just now. Almost ready. Need a stand and lights. 

I also was thinking Cherry Shrimp would be awesome. Like little red blood droplets. What does everyone think?


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

wow...i thought this thread was dead, but in true zombie fashion, it came back to life!!LOL i like the idea of the rcs as blood drops....should be awesome!! gonna add a black light to it? those glofish would really pop with a black light for a moonlight. maybe some small twigs to look like fingers digging out of the graves??


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Fishies_in_Philly said:


> wow...i thought this thread was dead, but in true zombie fashion, it came back to life!!LOL i like the idea of the rcs as blood drops....should be awesome!! gonna add a black light to it? those glofish would really pop with a black light for a moonlight. maybe some small twigs to look like fingers digging out of the graves??


-moans and groans like a zombie- Sorry for not updating. hahaha. I was just busy. I would come on and check everything, but the computer crashed a couple weeks ago. And the I got sick. haha lots and lots of excitement. I finally got some rest after being sick, and I feel great.

And yes I am going to add a black light or something similar to get a moonlight glowing effect. Thanks for the input. Hmmm....small twigs might work.


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got a table for it. Old heavy school desk.


----------



## Fishies_in_Philly (Dec 8, 2011)

Oooooh! Nostalgic! I likes!!


----------



## TheJadeShrimp (Oct 13, 2011)

Zombie Tank is HERE!!


----------

